# Blood draws



## ATLRigger (Jul 7, 2020)

So I’ve gotten over the fear of pinning, but I’m still terrified to do my blood draws when PCT comes up in a few weeks. 
I always come close to passing out (and i have passed out many times in my life from blood draws.)
Any tricks on overcoming this fear or making it easier?


----------



## dragon1952 (Jul 7, 2020)

It's likely just a mind over matter issue since there is no real pain involved. I think you just have to psych yourself up in a positive direction rather than a negative one. Pretend you're injecting a drug that's going to take you to nirvana :^ )


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2020)

You could just pull up your skirt and stop being a puss!  :32 (20):


----------



## tinymk (Jul 7, 2020)

Mind over matter brother.   Gotta get it checked it is part of the deal.  Get r’ done


----------



## white ape (Jul 7, 2020)

I always watch the needle go in and then watch the blood swirl into the tube. Fascinates the hell out of me. Two blood draws ago the lady missed my vein (first time ever. I got great veins) and then instead of withdrawing and going for it again she just kept stabbing me under the skin. Finally asked her to pull it out and try another vein. Was bruised up for two weeks. 

I used to let other marines practice inserting IVs into me during combat life savers course. 

no fear of needles or blood. I second what CJ said. 

to help you though.... looking away is a huge help. If they want your left arm just look over your right shoulder the entire time. Will be over before you know it. And keep in mind, you’re already putting a needle in yourself on a weekly basis. Same shit except it’s someone getting paid and they are taking some of your blood. 

you will be okay big dog


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 7, 2020)

Don't look at it.

Sometimes I do, but it kind of weirds me out. So I usually just stare off into space. Try to distract yourself somehow.


----------



## German89 (Jul 7, 2020)

i bring a stuffie... i can't watch the needle go in.. and sometimes those kunts hurt me. sometimes just feeling the material distracts me.

it's always the white lady thats mean.


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> i bring a stuffie... i can't watch the needle go in.. and sometimes those kunts hurt me. sometimes just feeling the material distracts me.
> 
> it's always the white lady thats mean.



:32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jul 7, 2020)

definitely something you got get over from within. I have drawn peoples blood and given myself IV's plenty of times. I had to do a fast for a blood test one time and gave a lot of blood, after the blood was taken and the nurse was working on my paperwork... I randomly passed out and woke to being slapped in the face by a fat nurse(very paddy hands)...

it took me a while to get used to getting my blood drawn again after that.


----------



## snake (Jul 8, 2020)

I loath pinning and hate giving blood but I pony up. I have to watch the needle do in, I don't react well to surprises. One piece of advice, make sure that shit they put on your arm dries. It gets punched in your vein and it sting like a mother.


----------



## Jin (Jul 8, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> definitely something you got get over from within. I have drawn peoples blood and given myself IV's plenty of times. I had to do a fast for a blood test one time and gave a lot of blood, after the blood was taken and the nurse was working on my paperwork... I randomly passed out and woke to being slapped in the face by a fat nurse(very paddy hands)...
> 
> it took me a while to get used to getting my blood drawn again after that.



joey Irish getting slapped by nurse O’Paddy. He woke up river dancing.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 8, 2020)

Ok thanks folks.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jul 8, 2020)

Jin said:


> joey Irish getting slapped by nurse O’Paddy. He woke up river dancing.



nothing like big ole ms. o' paddy to put a pep in a boys step!:32 (19):


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 8, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Ok thanks folks.



I have never had an issue with injections but I still after years HATE having blood drawn.

My only trick is to not watch it go in.

Also, I always tell the nurse that I never watch it go in. I feel like this cues the nurse to talk to me more and keep me occupied with conversation.

You can do it if I did. I promise.


----------



## CJ (Jul 8, 2020)

And then we have Jin, jamming a bamboo shoot into his neck, draining blood into a pint glass. :32 (20):


----------



## Jin (Jul 8, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> And then we have Jin, jamming a bamboo shoot into his neck, draining blood into a pint glass. :32 (20):



*sea urchin spine


----------



## German89 (Jul 8, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):



you wish you're as cool as me and could bring a stuffie


----------

